# Height advice



## james.w (Apr 30, 2011)

For those of you building your own enclosures, if you plan on putting your lights inside, 28" isn't tall enough. I had my cage built and just waiting on the lights to be installed for move-in. I started putting in the lights and realized once the substrate was in he would only have about 10" between the bulb and dirt. I thought, that isn't enough room to get temps right, so I took off the top and am in the process of adding 9". Now if you are putting the lights on the outside, 28" would be ok. I originally went 28" tall so I could get it in the house, but am now going to put all my herps in the garage. Learn from my misfortune, plan ahead.


----------



## Strange_Evil (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for the tip man, I was going to try and build a 7'x3x28" for a yearling/practice cage(suck at building so that one was going to be kind of a first attempt cage),i'll go 36. But i might just end up buying one.


----------



## james.w (May 1, 2011)

Just build it, it will save you tons of money.


----------



## blackjack41 (May 1, 2011)

I was just wondering how deep your substrate is going to be and how far the bulb is from the top?


----------



## Rhetoric (May 1, 2011)

Mounted fixtures are better too if the lights are inside, I've been having issues with my fixture so I've had to have 2 hanging dome fixtures in there off and on and my male was able to knock the lights off the hook they were on. He stood up against the side where the doors are and push them off.. He almost caught his tank on fire once. :[
Right now they're zip tied on the hooks so he can't get the lights off.. Most people probably have more common sense than I do lolol. I really need to just get a new fixture screwed in there.

The extra height really helps, even if you have mounted lights its still more comforting knowing tegu can stand up (like mine) and not burn himself.


----------



## james.w (May 1, 2011)

blackjack41 said:


> I was just wondering how deep your substrate is going to be and how far the bulb is from the top?



The substrate will be between 8-12". The bulb will hang down 9" from the top with the fixtures I will be using.


----------



## blackjack41 (May 1, 2011)

One more question, are you just using a normal ceiling ceramic fixture for the bulb?


----------



## james.w (May 1, 2011)

It is a porcelain ceiling fixture from home depot and I am also using a wet location round outlet box.


----------



## blackjack41 (May 1, 2011)

Alright thanks. I actually built my own enclosure 6 x 3 x 28" based off of your idea and I haven't done the lighting yet, so I might do it on the outside now. I might try to find a way to keep it on the inside.


----------



## james.w (May 1, 2011)

I was going to just put them on the outside too, but will be stacking enclosures.


----------



## blackjack41 (May 1, 2011)

James.w- I don't have that problem. I will just have one tegu. I was just at home depot and I probably will put the box on the outside, and have less substrate on the hot end, but more on the cool end. What would be the ideal distance in order to keep the temperature gradient right in the enclosure, if I were to use just one mvb and the 48" shop light which I picked up last week at home depot. Or could I use a smaller powersun 100 watt to keep the temps up and so it's not so close to the tegu.

Rhetoricx- I plan to use a 1/4" wire mesh to make a box around the bulb so my tegu does not come into direct contact with the bulb and burn itself. This was an idea I had, but also looking for other possible ideas.


----------



## james.w (May 1, 2011)

You will have to try different distances until you get it right. I would get a 160W MVB and move your basking spot up or down. As far as using mesh to cover the bulb, make sure your tegu can't get to it otherwise he might hang from the mesh and burn himself from being too close to the bulb. 


rhetoricx said:


> Mounted fixtures are better too if the lights are inside, I've been having issues with my fixture so I've had to have 2 hanging dome fixtures in there off and on and my male was able to knock the lights off the hook they were on. He stood up against the side where the doors are and push them off.. He almost caught his tank on fire once. :[
> Right now they're zip tied on the hooks so he can't get the lights off.. Most people probably have more common sense than I do lolol. I really need to just get a new fixture screwed in there.
> 
> The extra height really helps, even if you have mounted lights its still more comforting knowing tegu can stand up (like mine) and not burn himself.




My tegu knocked one of the 48" flourescent bulbs out of the fixture and they are about 30" away.


----------



## blackjack41 (May 1, 2011)

james.w- So do you think I should just can the whole meshing over the bulb? Are you just using the one 160w mvb in your tegu enclosure?


----------



## james.w (May 1, 2011)

In the 8' that I am building I am going to put 3 fixtures in, 1 will hold a 160W MVB, and the other 2 probably just 75w basking bulbs or some Halogen floods. I will have to play with it to see what will get the temps right. I may end up getting a RHP for it as well since it will be in the garage, and will need night heat in the winter.

In my Rhino iguana's 6x2x2 I am using a 160W MVB and temps are good, so you should be ok with just the one depending on the temps in the room he is kept in. 

I wouldn't put mesh over the bulb, but maybe post some pics once you have them and we can help you better.


----------

